

Whois on any .fr domain displays “je suis charlie” - hotBacteria
https://twitter.com/TcitWorld/status/553530506453987328/photo/1

======
saryant
Appears to be true:

    
    
        [ryantanner@Hawkeye ~] $ whois lemonde.fr
        %%                                       _               _
        %% This is the AFNIC Whois server.    _ | |___   ____  _(_)___
        %%                                   | || / -_) (_-< || | (_-<
        %% complete date format : DD/MM/YYYY  \__/\___| /__/\_,_|_/__/
        %% short date format    : DD/MM      ___ _ _ ___ ___  _   _ ___
        %% version              : FRNIC-2.5 |  _| | | . | . \| | | | __|
        %%                                  | |_|   |   |   /| |_| | _|
        %% Rights restricted by copyright.  |___|_|_|_|_|_\_\|___|_|___|
        %% See http://www.afnic.fr/afnic/web/mentions-legales-whois_en
        %%
        %% Use '-h' option to obtain more information about this service.
        %%
        %% [73.181.102.218 REQUEST] >> lemonde.fr
        %%
        %% RL Net [##########] - RL IP [#########.]
        %%

------
dClauzel

      $ curl -I charliehebdo.fr
      HTTP/1.1 302 Found
      Server: nginx
      Date: Fri, 09 Jan 2015 15:55:10 GMT
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
      Content-Length: 221
      Connection: keep-alive
      Location: http://www.charliehebdo.fr/index.html
      Vary: Accept-Encoding
      X-Charlie-fr: Je suis toujours Charlie.
      X-Charlie-en: I am still Charlie.
      X-Charlie-es: Todavia soy Charlie.
      X-Charlie-de: Ich bin immer Charlie.
      X-Charlie-ro: Inca sunt Charlie.
      X-Charlie-cz: Jsem stale Charlie.

------
aw3c2
I was ready to heavily criticize but it is just the comment section where
AFNIC displays its information. So it is not some endorsement of the term
added to each whois record, but the endorsement of AFNIC showing in their
legal banner.

------
cellover
Alternatively, more and more sysadmins have added custom headers to their web
servers:

curl -I pilgrimbreak.com

    
    
      HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
      Server: nginx/1.6.2
      Date: Fri, 09 Jan 2015 15:39:36 GMT
      Content-Type: text/html
      Content-Length: 184
      Connection: keep-alive
      Location: http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/
      X-Charlie: I am Charlie

~~~
cellover
Spread the word if you manage an nginx server:

[http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/nginx-custom-http-
header/](http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/nginx-custom-http-header/)

------
igrekel
Not bad but its a little easy.

I am still disappointed so many media are voiding to publish the original,
drawings.

After all, we are ready to send war planes, military consultant, surrender
some of our privacy etc. to either fight or protect ourselves against groups
alike the people who did this. Yet, we won't do the thing that seem to have
hurt them enough that they perpetrated very specific and targeted killings of
the people doing it.

~~~
TuringTest
A very good thing of the "je suis charlie” message is that _it can be endorsed
and adopted by moderate muslims_.

Terrorism can't be combated by throwing bombs at targets, nor by elevating the
discussion level to extreme confrontation; those actions just escalate the
spiral of violence. Historical experiences, like the recent disempowerment of
ETA in Spain, show that terrorism is defeated by insulating the radicals from
the community whose interests they purport to represent.

That so many muslims in Europe have condemned the attack and shared the phrase
is the best answer we could hope for. If only the same response had been made
throughout the Islamic world as well, these undesirables would known that they
can't claim any moral support, and soon they would find themselves without
economic support as well.

That simply couldn't happen if our reaction was to place an emphasis on the
images that are offensive to islamists. The ideals we value are that we're
free to express and discuss any idea (even when it's despicable) without
facing prosecution from authority, not that we can say things intended to hurt
a different religion with impunity; the second is merely a by-product of the
first, and it's OK that people may hold a strong disagreement with those
expressions, as long as they are pursued in a peaceful manner.

~~~
theorique
Indeed. The moderate Moslem world needs to stand up and condemn/exile their
radical brethren.

~~~
vincvinc
They already are; French muslims made it the subject of the friday prayer and
are all over the media condemning these actions as anti-islamic.
[https://twitter.com/StephaneArnaud_/status/55356335633938432...](https://twitter.com/StephaneArnaud_/status/553563356339384322)

------
zx2c4
Confirmed:

    
    
        zx2c4@thinkpad ~ $ whois zx2c4.fr
        %%                                       _               _
        %% This is the AFNIC Whois server.    _ | |___   ____  _(_)___
        %%                                   | || / -_) (_-< || | (_-<
        %% complete date format : DD/MM/YYYY  \__/\___| /__/\_,_|_/__/
        %% short date format    : DD/MM      ___ _ _ ___ ___  _   _ ___
        %% version              : FRNIC-2.5 |  _| | | . | . \| | | | __|
        %%                                  | |_|   |   |   /| |_| | _|
        %% Rights restricted by copyright.  |___|_|_|_|_|_\_\|___|_|___|
        %% See http://www.afnic.fr/afnic/web/mentions-legales-whois_en
        %%
        %% Use '-h' option to obtain more information about this service.
        %%
        %% [80.15.155.189 REQUEST] >> -V Md5.1 zx2c4.fr
        %%
        %% RL Net [##########] - RL IP [#########.]
        %%

